# If you need a laugh...



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

This fluffy guy brought a smile to my face and I just had to share. 

This Dog Dancing To 80s Music Is Actually Kind Of Amazing At It


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol! Yeah, he is pretty good, but I'm sure some of that is "how about letting me out?"


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably, but gotta give it to him; he's got great rhythm.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great find....much more entertaining than Dancing With the Stars...

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is sad, reminds me of the polar bears in zoos. Doesn't look like this has anything to do with training considering the way he is kept. Could be an assumption but it resembles more OCD


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

^Have to agree, made me very sad...


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wolfy dog I don't think the dog was trained to dance. I think this was something he just happened to do one day when music was playing and they've found a way to catch it on film. I know nothing of his care or training, but find no reason to think the dog has been ill treated. I'm just enjoying the happy sight of a dog prancing to music.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Wolfy dog I don't think the dog was trained to dance. I think this was something he just happened to do one day when music was playing and they've found a way to catch it on film. I know nothing of his care or training, but find no reason to think the dog has been ill treated. I'm just enjoying the happy sight of a dog prancing to music.


They may have done this video in reverse: the dog was already showing OCD due to constant confinement and they played the radio as if he were dancing to the music. Just another take....
Dancing for a dog takes many hours of training especially to have them do it behind a kennel fence.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I'm sorry you chose to take it that way. I meant to provide a happy thread of a silly pooch hopping around to some tunes. I'm choosing to look on the positive side of life today.


----------

